# Becoming a Vegetarian



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone on here that cuts and processes their wild game that they shoot ever think of swearing off meat and becoming a vegetarian?

I just got done processing my elk that I shot during the Colorado muzzle loader hunt and am thinking of swearing off meat. By the time I got through cutting and wrapping around 200 lbs of steaks and roast and grinding and wrapping 150 lbs of burger I think that I have had it for a while as far as meat is conserned. I think that tonight I'll have a nice salad.

Here is the link to the picture and short story of the elk hunt.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nope,after cutting hundreds of deer,elk,lope,bear,sheep,pigs,cows,buffalo,moose,caribu,raindeer,wild boar,mountain lion,big horn,mountain goat,and some Ive forgotten,I still like a good piece of meat and a spud.The only time I get a little distressed is when I get into someones trophy that they forgot how to take care of it,and aged it for 2 weeks in 60 degree temps,Oh I could tell you stories:EAT::hungry:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter, snap out of it!!! Becoming a vegetarian? Don't talk like that young man. I've boned and cut up many, many animals and I understand your pain. Please sit down and stare at this picture until your senses come back. If that doesn't help, I need your wife's number so I can have her get you some help.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For some reason this elk this year just kicked my rear. I have been doing my own butchering for close to 50 years now with no problems but for some reason.......

I'll soon snap out of it when I head off on a antelope and deer hunt with some of this nice fresh meat in tow.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> For some reason this elk this year just kicked my rear. I have been doing my own butchering for close to 50 years now with no problems but for some reason.......
> 
> I'll soon snap out of it when I head off on a antelope and deer hunt with some of this nice fresh meat in tow.


There ya go Critter. I see a complete recovery ahead.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Cutting up an elk is a ton of work. I feel your pain. I have similar feelings every time I cut one up or pack one out. Just pay to get it cut up and you've solved 1/2 the problem. I suppose you could pay to get it packed out, too. Then you never have to deal with these dark emotions again.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dunkem -

I can really appreciate what you posted! The horror stories you can tell with what you see when in business processing other people's stuff. Mercy!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've never had that trouble with game animals...but when we raised our own chickens it took about two weeks after processing day to think of the stinking damned things as food again.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

longbow said:


>


 There needs to be a drooling smily with pics like this. :EAT:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*CRRRrrrrriiiittttteeerrRRRRR ..... COME BACK!!!!*

Never the thought crossed my mind to knowingly pick this: 









Over this:

(Pic enlarged for the smellivision factor...)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a mushroom onion burger from him last night and I just might have to renig in becoming a vegetarian. It was soooooooo good

Thanks for the therapy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> *Has anyone on here that cuts and processes their wild game that they shoot ever think of swearing off meat and becoming a vegetarian? *
> 
> I just got done processing my elk that I shot during the Colorado muzzle loader hunt and am thinking of swearing off meat. By the time I got through cutting and wrapping around 200 lbs of steaks and roast and grinding and wrapping 150 lbs of burger I think that I have had it for a while as far as meat is conserned. I think that tonight I'll have a nice salad.
> 
> Here is the link to the picture and short story of the elk hunt.


:hand: Hang on everyone ... ill get the bar soap.


----------

